# Stealth Heater/Overheat/Malfunction



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

Went downstairs this morning  to feed the fish only to find something really smelling bad....my 20 gallon barb tank was a cloudy/very warm/smelly soup....not a cory or barb alive - what a mess!!!

I unplugged everything and began removing the water and dead fish, the setting on the heater was at 80 but the water was well over 100.

Sometime around Christmas I purchased a couple more tanks and three - yes three of these heaters - they're Marineland/Stealth 250 watts, the other two are fine (I hope - a llittle afraid of them right now).

.....anyone have similar experiences with these heaters...feedback appreciated.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

wow, 
I was just looking at buying a stealth..


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Merman said:


> Went downstairs this morning  to feed the fish only to find something really smelling bad....my 20 gallon barb tank was a cloudy/very warm/smelly soup....not a cory or barb alive - what a mess!!!
> 
> I unplugged everything and began removing the water and dead fish, the setting on the heater was at 80 but the water was well over 100.
> 
> ...


Most of what I've read is that they are good heaters. I've been running one for about 1.5 months with no issues so far!!

I also use the Rena heaters and I've never had any problems with those!!

If you are looking for another heater let me know. I have a couple I could part with. They are new.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've never had an issue with them, but all the Stealth heaters I've used were 150w and lower.

For that size tank, you shouln't have to run a heater any more than 150w - in case of failure it'll take a lot longer to get too high, or it may not even get very high even if it sticks on.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

Recently someone's Stealth pro exploded. Marineland rembursed them for the damaged tank. I've heard some people are scared to use the 'pro's now, but the Stealths have always had good reviews as far as I know.

I use the 50watt non-pro (without the light) and though the thermostat is a lil off (its set to 76 but my water sits at 80) it's perfect and very steady I love it! I'd probably just keep an eye out, may have been a fluke?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Merman said:


> Went downstairs this morning  to feed the fish only to find something really smelling bad....my 20 gallon barb tank was a cloudy/very warm/smelly soup....not a cory or barb alive - what a mess!!!
> 
> I unplugged everything and began removing the water and dead fish, the setting on the heater was at 80 but the water was well over 100.
> 
> ...


For a 20gal you should only use 50w to 100w. This is how I do it. I choose a heater of about 2.5 watts per gallon if the temperature in the room where the tank will be won't fluctuate more than 10 degrees fahrenheit either way. If it will fluctuate more than that then I go with 5 watts per gallon. 
I also use a few of these Stealth 250w without any issues but I did have an issue with the 300W Rena but lucky I catch it in time and the temperature was at 90F but no fishy loss they were just stressed out


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Had a 200w pop on me last week while doing a water change (forgot to unplug, oops), I guess the auto off didn't engage because it was mounted horizontally and slightly lower on the dial end. Plastic has a small hole in it and a crack.
New one is working fine so far, scary story though.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Merman said:


> Went downstairs this morning  to feed the fish only to find something really smelling bad....my 20 gallon barb tank was a cloudy/very warm/smelly soup....not a cory or barb alive - what a mess!!!
> 
> I unplugged everything and began removing the water and dead fish, the setting on the heater was at 80 but the water was well over 100.
> 
> ...


DEMAND Marineland reimburse you for all your livestock losses as well as a little extra for pain and suffering. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, you might want to call Marineland about their broken heater. But I have to agree with the rest of the other. 250Watts is an over kill for a small tank like that. That's why the fish are cooked. Had you use the correct wattage for the correct tank. It would've taken a much longer time to kill the fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, you might want to call Marineland about their broken heater. But I have to agree with the rest of the other. 250Watts is an over kill for a small tank like that. That's why the fish are cooked. Had you use the correct wattage for the correct tank. It would've taken a much longer time to kill the fish.


I agree. 100W is more than enough for 20G. Almost overkill. At higher wattage you're really asking for it if the thing gets stuck 'on'


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW I didn't know aquarium thermometers went up that high. Sorry for your loss and what others have said you should contact marineland. In the future don't overshoot your heater by so much. One level up because the room is colder or has big temperature swings is one thing but a 250w is way over.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

Just an explanation re. my choice of a 250 Watt heater in a 20 gallon tank:

I also have a 75 gallon tank with an old heater (a Yebo-Jager...it must be about 10-15 yrs. old now...and reliable as can be) and as the increased wattage only cost a few dollars I thought it might be good insurance to get the 250 W in case of failure of the heater now in the 75 gallon.

I ran my reasoning on this by a sales guy at Big Al's (when will I ever learn....)and he seemed to think it made sense. I really didn't expect or foresee 'cooking' anything (lol).

(The digital and 'stick-on' thermometers don't usually go up beyond 90 F or so but the basic metal and glass hang-on-the-edge ones read up to 120F.)

Thanks to all for the help and advice on this, I think my next purchase will be a more appropriate/lower wattage Jager heater and I will be contacting the company - will let you know how it turns out.

I had been buying Jager for a while but found they took on water/had condensation inside them so opted to try out the Stealth.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Merman, are yours the new STEALTH PRO with a light or the old version without lights? 

Just read another thread on AP having a STEALTH PRO explode and blow out a 150G tank and led to me this thread.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't trust the brand that makes that heater for equipment honestly. I've never had a Jager that was more than 2F inaccurate and usually less than 1F and I've never had one fail. When EHEIM first bought them there were some issues but now they are reliable-- though nothing like they were in the 90s. They were like little tanks then.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

+1 for this thread. I was considering the stealth 50w for my 10. I'm sure I will keep looking for a suitable small heater.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> I don't trust the brand that makes that heater for equipment honestly. I've never had a Jager that was more than 2F inaccurate and usually less than 1F and I've never had one fail. When EHEIM first bought them there were some issues but now they are reliable-- though nothing like they were in the 90s. They were like little tanks then.


I do 50% WC weekly, and my 200W Jager was left plugged in and out of the water for probably 20-30 mins while I trimmed some plants etc. I noticed it hissing and sizzling at the tip touching the water when I was refilling. I unplugged it and went to remove it from to tank to cool and I dropped it...like they do in their promotional video...but by accident.

I made a pretty loud noise as the whole thing sizzled and boiled for an instant as it hit the water. I instinctively swore at the damage and cleanup - but it survived. When I calmed down and looked, I saw the glass didn't shatter, it didn't kill any fish - nothing.

I wasn't positive before, but ever since then, I'm convinced the extra $$ for Jager heaters is worth it. (Kind of like finding out you actually have a decent, humane insurance company after having an accident)


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a 3-4 month old 200w stealth pro. Seems nice hope there are no problems


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

omg I just got a stealth pro a week ago its not over heating but its not very accurate either. I have the heater set at 80F but the thermometer reads 25C

this is a 50 watt heater in a 7 gallon tank


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have had:

- four EHEIM (JAGERs) lock on and overheat my tank
- three topfins lock on and fry my fish
- five other brands fail

I have only been in the hobby about 4 years. I keep all my heater receipts because all my heater failures have been on heaters I've own less than one year. What's up with that?

I have one stealth, and it's the best heater I've ever had.If any more heaters fail I was planning on replacing it with a stealth.

As far as I know, the fundamental technology they use is flaky for these things. Unless you have at least two of a particular brand fail, I would not give up on a heater, or filter brand, just because you have ONE fail.

Warren


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Best way to prevent cooked fish is to use a controller and multiple smaller watt heaters. I personally don't trust any heater, and have gone as far as running a RK Lite with one heater, and a Ranco controller on 2 other heaters(Dual Redundancy!). With so much invested in my tank, the associated costs are justified.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

oshiet said:


> Best way to prevent cooked fish is to use a controller. I personally don't trust any heater, and have gone as far as running a RK Lite, running through a Ranco controller (Dual Redundancy!). With so much invested in my tank, the associated costs are justified.


It really doesn't matter if you have a controller or not if you are dealing with one of those STEALTH PRO that is going to explode, a controller will not save you - try a bullet proof vest and mask.

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=40694&highlight=stealth+pro

I too am a big fan of the old Stealth (non-pro, old model - no light - made in italy) and had over 40 running at various wattage, maybe 5 had given me issues over the years but that's expected in the normal range of wear and tear. Typical issues like overheating, underheating, leak electricity, simply not working, no auto-shutoff etc.. No big deal, but when a heater becomes an explosive .... that's a huge issue. It is not only going to kill your fish, but your wives and kids and husbands.

(not an isolated incidents, I have read at least 5-7 individual counts of that specific heater)


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

vaporize said:


> It really doesn't matter if you have a controller or not if you are dealing with one of those STEALTH PRO that is going to explode, a controller will not save you - try a bullet proof vest and mask.
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=40694&highlight=stealth+pro
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen quite a few of those posts on Reef Central. Never used the new pro models yet, though I do run 2 of the older Italian made ones in my saltwater mixing vat which don't seem to have as many failures. I only use Titanium heaters in my tanks.

Oh, and I would have to add that the best investment I've made so far is the addition of GFCI outlets. Can't raise fish if your dead!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well the low budget way to do it is: (For us po' folks).

1. Use an under-sized heater.
2. Check your tanks daily, or twice daily.



W

P.S. GFCI should be the law. The life you save WILL be your own.


----------

